# Toro 455D with 72" snow thrower



## OhioJohn (Mar 4, 2021)

11 Acres to cut in the summer with the 10.5 foot cut mower deck and a 650 foot driveway to clear in the winter with the 72" snow blower on the 455D traction unit.
EDIT: I did get a COZY CAB with it but the front glass panel was busted out and I never got a replacement and never mounted the cab


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice machine. Always liked those Keep your eyes open for a cab for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

